# Configuring a RAID Hardware



## raffo (Feb 9, 2010)

Hello all,

I'm trying to configure a Hardware RAID on FreeBSD.
I'm doing tests in virtualization using VMWare but I have poor results..

Well hope i find same solutions here.. 
Maybe sameone have the same configuration/hardware..

My test has 2 RAID card:

8 ports SAS/SATA 2
http://www.highpoint-tech.com/USA/rr2680.htm
4 ports SAS/SATA 2
http://www.highpoint-tech.com/usa/rr2640x4.htm

Each card support for full FreeBSD, well after install the OS, what and how to make a configure the type of the RAID(0,1,5,10..)?

Thanks for your time.

RAFFAELE


----------



## phoenix (Feb 10, 2010)

True hardware RAID controllers allow you to configure the RAID array *BEFORE* any OS is installed.  Once the array is configured, then you do the OS install, and only a single harddrive (the array) shows up.

Anything else is not true hardware RAID.


----------



## raffo (Feb 10, 2010)

Yea, i know that.
But consider can configure on the bios of the raid card and also by software, usung the driver on the OS.

I want to configure by software and setting a RAID6.

Bios don't have raid6.

Do you have any idea?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 10, 2010)

I used a trick once setting RAID0 on disk 1 and RAID0 on disk2 in the BIOS (BIOS did not allow *NO* RAID, only 0 and 1), making both disks available to the system to do with as one pleases. Didn't notice any impact on performance.


----------



## phoenix (Feb 10, 2010)

Ah, okay, you want to use the RAID card as a "standard" disk controller, then put software RAID on top of that.

We do something similar with our 3Ware RAID controllers in our FreeBSD storage boxes.  We create "Single Disk" arrays, which show up as individual drives to the OS.  Then use those to create a ZFS zpool.

In the RAID BIOS, look for options called "Single Disk", or "JBOD" (just a bunch of disks).  Those will allow you to either create "arrays" of 1 disk, or just expose all the disks to the OS (no RAID features).

If there are any of those, then you can use DutchDaemon's trick of creating RAID0 arrays using only 1 disk per array.


----------



## raffo (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks phoenix!
I will try that way..

Can i do that from sysinstall?
or i need to do with a dedicate software?

RAFFAELE


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 11, 2010)

You need to use the RAID BIOS, which is usually activated by pressing a key before the OS starts. You know how to get in the BIOS (usually something like F2 or F12)? Now look at the system when it boots up. See if the boot screen of the machine (not FreeBSD) mentions a function key to press to get into the RAID Configuration (RAID BIOS). It may be incorporated in the regular BIOS, so try that one if you can't find a separate RAID BIOS.


----------

